# Petunia Salad



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2012)

Last week I was going to make tuna salad for our supper, and at the last minute I decided to add frozen baby peas to it, since I also love cold pea salad. Since it is kind of a combination of Pea Salad and Tuna Salad, I joined the names for a little play on words, and I called it Petunia Salad. The amounts listed are approximate, as I didn't measure anything.

4 cans (drained) solid albacore tuna
1 onion, chopped
1 cup celery
1 cup chopped dill pickles
1 cup Miracle Whip salad dressing, or mayonnaise
Garlic powder, to taste

Blend the above ingredients. Then add a bag of frozen baby peas (straight from the freezer) and blend well. Let sit (refrigerated) at least an hour, but over-night is fine.

This went over great at the lunch we had at church after the service today.


----------



## Addie (Sep 30, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Last week I was going to make tuna salad for our supper, and at the last minute I decided to add frozen baby peas to it, since I also love cold pea salad. Since it is kind of a combination of Pea Salad and Tuna Salad, I joined the names for a little play on words, and I called it Petunia Salad. The amounts listed are approximate, as I didn't measure anything.
> 
> 4 cans (drained) solid albacore tuna
> 1 onion, chopped
> ...


 
There is something unique about frozen peas. They have an entirely different flavor than when cooked. I love them. When I was a kid, we would go into the garden and get the peas and eat them right out of the pod.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 30, 2012)

Petunia...clever name for your peas & tuna recipe. Love it


----------



## JMediger (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds Like a yummy addition to my lunch rotation.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2012)

I will be fixing some Petunia Salad!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope you all like it. I want to try it with different spice additions.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll bet dill would be a tasty addition or maybe a little curry ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Barbara, looks good!


----------



## Dandalian (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I'll try it tomorrow. 
But I never think about frozen peas


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2012)

Dandalian said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll try it tomorrow.
> But I never think about frozen peas


----------

